# Rental term: Informazioni catastali



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Allora, I'm in Rome looking at apartments. I saw this in an ad: Informazioni catastali
Rendita € 1.188. A friend said that "concerns something connected with the escrow agent/notary." As its money it's undoubtedly something I would have to pay but I'm wondering exactly what it is.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

RetireInRome said:


> Allora, I'm in Rome looking at apartments. I saw this in an ad: Informazioni catastali
> Rendita € 1.188. A friend said that "concerns something connected with the escrow agent/notary." As its money it's undoubtedly something I would have to pay but I'm wondering exactly what it is.


A cadastre (also spelled cadaster), using a cadastral survey or cadastral map, is a comprehensive register of the real estate or real property's metes-and-bounds of a country.[1]

Based on the above I think it is the fee you may need to pay to have the land survey documents. I think it is a one off payment but it will provide you with a map outlining the boundaries of the property and/or land. I think it may also be the documents which relate to what exactly the land/property is legally registered to be used for i.e. agricultural, commercial, residential etc.

I could also be completely wrong but that is what it appears to be. Either way, I doubt it is an optional extra so would probably apply to all purchases and vary depending on the size of the purchase.

Hope that helps.

Kenzo


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I just assumed it was a strange/odd way to quote house tax...?


----------



## JMN57 (Sep 5, 2017)

My understanding is that it is the imputed rent, by the tax authorities, that is estimated for a property. That imputed rent is the basis of the annual taxes as well as the tax paid on sale/transfer of property as well. 

So, if an apartment has a cadastral value of €1,188, the cadastral value of the property is that times 126 so the apartment has an assessed value of €149,688 and, if the property is to be sold, the tax paid by the buyer would be 2% if it is a primary residence, otherwise 9%, upon purchasing the apartment. The annual taxes are usually somewhere in the vicinity of 1-2% of the assessed value.

I think quoting it for rental is more for information purposes/reference but I am less familiar with rental terms than purchasing.


----------



## JMN57 (Sep 5, 2017)

KenzoXIV said:


> A cadastre (also spelled cadaster), using a cadastral survey or cadastral map, is a comprehensive register of the real estate or real property's metes-and-bounds of a country.[1]
> 
> Based on the above I think it is the fee you may need to pay to have the land survey documents. I think it is a one off payment but it will provide you with a map outlining the boundaries of the property and/or land. I think it may also be the documents which relate to what exactly the land/property is legally registered to be used for i.e. agricultural, commercial, residential etc.
> 
> ...


The cadastral map is made by a geometra and is the basis of the valuation of the property. It is kept on file in government offices (every housing unit in Italy has to have a plan and a valuation). The rendita relates to estimated rent and is not a fee for the geometra. That fee needs to be paid by the owner if the property needs to be re-surveyed.


----------

